# Can my mirrorlink headunit be Android?



## xpusostomos (3 mo ago)

I have a car with a factory mirrorlink head unit. So, if I install the right app, my phone can project or mirror its android screen. It occurs to me that if I had a tiny screenless android device, and plugged it into the socket, my mirrorlink headunit would basically become an android head unit, without some of the downsides of plugging your phone in (e.g. need to keep the screen turned on, need to plug your phone in when you get in the car etc).

But for some strange reason, I don't see anyone talking about doing this, or selling devices to do this. Companies like carlinkit and smartworldcompany sell little android dongle / boxes running Android ( Multi Media Boxes ), but they are marketed as only being suitable for turning carplay head units into Android screens. But I think to myself, if I install the mirrorlink app ( CarbitLink-EasyConnection - Apps on Google Play ) recommended by the car manufacturer for your android phone, onto these little android boxes, why wouldn't it work with mirrorlink head units? But if it's that easy, why has nobody thought of that or marketed that?


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

There's no reason to mirror your phone to your head unit. That's just me though, seems redundant. Unless your trying to watch movies n such.


----------



## xpusostomos (3 mo ago)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> There's no reason to mirror your phone to your head unit. That's just me though, seems redundant. Unless your trying to watch movies n such.


What are you talking about? Unless you can get android to your head unit in some fashion, you have no google maps, waze, and the whole range of motoring / mapping oriented apps.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Mirroring vs android auto are 2 different things. My factory HU has android auto so there's no need to mirror. Now if you don't have android auto you can benefit from the map. But, you can also mount your phone to your dash and call it a day.


----------



## xpusostomos (3 mo ago)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Mirroring vs android auto are 2 different things. My factory HU has android auto so there's no need to mirror. Now if you don't have android auto you can benefit from the map. But, you can also mount your phone to your dash and call it a day.


Nobody mentioned android auto, I don't have android auto. If I had android auto, this would not be an issue.


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

I installed an aftermarket plug-and-play head-unit in my 2012 Impala and it supported the Android screen mirroring. I thought it would be cool. It's not. 

It's just not a good interface to use while driving a car. The interface elements are just too small for in-car use, IMO. Way too hard to use the touch interface when the touch elements are so small. Yes, you can hack things and try to change the resolution, etc, but then that causes its own set of issues.


----------



## xpusostomos (3 mo ago)

jtrosky said:


> I installed an aftermarket plug-and-play head-unit in my 2012 Impala and it supported the Android screen mirroring. I thought it would be cool. It's not.
> 
> It's just not a good interface to use while driving a car. The interface elements are just too small for in-car use, IMO. Way too hard to use the touch interface when the touch elements are so small. Yes, you can hack things and try to change the resolution, etc, but then that causes its own set of issues.


I used a phone mounted on the dash for ages... if you use the right launcher, and the right music player, then it's ... ok. But anyway, if someone knew how to mirror android auto to a mirrorcast unit, that would be something to look into, but I've never heard of such a thing. At least mirroring Android onto mirrorcast is a problem that seems to be solved at least.... if I could just overcome the problems mentioned above.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

xpusostomos said:


> What are you talking about? Unless you can get android to your head unit in some fashion, you have no google maps, waze, and the whole range of motoring / mapping oriented apps.


Yo, lol.. my bad, I was a lil entoxicated last night and I think I responded to this while I was waiting for the wife to use the lil girls room at the club. Anyhoo...

This is what your looking for. I think... should turn your head unit to like a android tablet 🤔 or something along those lines.

[Mgears] M-Stick MG-S01 AI Box for Android Auto, Android Auto Dongle(2GB+16GB), in-Vehicle Infotainment, Android 9.0 System, Easy Setup, Netflix, YouTube, Disney+, GPS, car Supported Model 2016-2022 Amazon.com: [Mgears] M-Stick MG-S01 AI Box for Android Auto, Android Auto Dongle(2GB+16GB), in-Vehicle Infotainment, Android 9.0 System, Easy Setup, Netflix, YouTube, Disney+, GPS, car Supported Model 2016-2022 : Electronics


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Yo, lol.. my bad, I was a lil entoxicated last night and I think I responded to this while I was waiting for the wife to use the lil girls room at the club. Anyhoo...
> 
> This is what your looking for. I think... should turn your head unit to like a android tablet 🤔 or something along those lines.
> 
> [Mgears] M-Stick MG-S01 AI Box for Android Auto, Android Auto Dongle(2GB+16GB), in-Vehicle Infotainment, Android 9.0 System, Easy Setup, Netflix, YouTube, Disney+, GPS, car Supported Model 2016-2022 Amazon.com: [Mgears] M-Stick MG-S01 AI Box for Android Auto, Android Auto Dongle(2GB+16GB), in-Vehicle Infotainment, Android 9.0 System, Easy Setup, Netflix, YouTube, Disney+, GPS, car Supported Model 2016-2022 : Electronics


Nvm it needs android auto...


----------



## xpusostomos (3 mo ago)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Nvm it needs android auto...


Yes it says that. Though one might think, if one installed the miralink app, that limitation might be overcome. Hoping someone might have tried something like that.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

I've been looking and I tap out. I don't think you can do what your trying to do. What car is this in. Can you just replace the head unit and get one if them joying units.


----------



## xpusostomos (3 mo ago)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> I've been looking and I tap out. I don't think you can do what your trying to do. What car is this in. Can you just replace the head unit and get one if them joying units.


It's a Mitsubishi Triton. Could I replace the head unit? Probably, but like to keep cars stock if possible. I'm suspicious of what could stop working if I swap, though I guess technology has come a long way in that regard.


----------



## xpusostomos (3 mo ago)

The only solution might be to just buy a dedicated Android phone for the purpose and optimise it as best I can. Apparently there is a developer option to keep screen on while being charged, so that at least should optimise it a bit.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

You will also need to constantly either tether internet to it or get service for it which will cost a bit much. In the end replacing the head unit would be more convenient. I wish that I could swap mine out just to get a better source signal. 😕 and I have android auto which I hardly use. It's cool but, I wish it was wireless.


----------



## xpusostomos (3 mo ago)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> You will also need to constantly either tether internet to it or get service for it which will cost a bit much. In the end replacing the head unit would be more convenient. I wish that I could swap mine out just to get a better source signal. 😕 and I have android auto which I hardly use. It's cool but, I wish it was wireless.


I'm not sure why you think tethering or buying service to an external unit is different in cost to an internal one. In any case, I live somewhere that service is very cheap


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

My phone service allows 10gb tethering a month. And nothing in America is cheap. We're lucky they haven't started charging us for air yet.


----------



## xpusostomos (3 mo ago)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> My phone service allows 10gb tethering a month. And nothing in America is cheap. We're lucky they haven't started charging us for air yet.


That's a shame. Here in the Philippines you can get 48gb for $11 USD, with no expiry


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

xpusostomos said:


> That's a shame. Here in the Philippines you can get 48gb for $11 USD, with no expiry


That is a shame. 11$ won't buy you a burger combo here.


----------

